# totally backwards, the gifted curse of aspergers



## Chuffmonkey (Jan 22, 2012)

the end!

ok, ordinarilly, someone will write a book, and if by some miracle the author has managed to get an agent and lord forbid a book deal... the general public will be allowed to buy into said litterary work, and should sufficient people buy into it, the book in question becomes a best seller, and more often than not, when that happens, a film producer will acquire the film rights to the book, and have a film script written.

the main downside with this, is the old saying that the film is never as good as the book, which is fair comment, as every reader will have their own slant on the written word and no two people will ever view it the same way... that plus the fact that someone from the production crew will say something like "there's no way that we can create that on this budget, so lets make it similar to the book, as it will be cheaper".

But, it is always the book that comes first, allowing the film script to follow.

my problem is that i do not have the ability to write books, as i can not set a scene. to me, a room is a room, which is fine for film scripts, as set designers get free range to an extent.

thing is, it kinda pees me off that none of my scripts will ever be books.

i do have one book on the go, but thats not a book book, its a barrage of thoughts, smashed together with some celebrity bashing and heavy rants... normal for me but i know how my condition is taken by "normal" people!

its not that i can see things that other people cant see, its more like i can see them in a way that other people cant see them... and whats the point of being ahead of your time when you'll never be able to enjoy the fruits of your own labour?

does anybody using this forum enjoy writing books but more often than not get stuck for ideas? only i've got a shed load of stories that will only ever be film scripts unless i can find a writing partner of sorts.

you can not have any of the rights to any of the stories, as i own them... licence to write books from the scripts, sure, why not.

some people say that what i have is a blessing, but i can only view it as a curse, as my particular form of creative ability isnt 100%, as i have a severe lack of descriptive content.

never rains it pours


----------



## Potty (Jan 22, 2012)

Chuffmonkey said:


> does anybody using this forum enjoy writing books but more often than not get stuck for ideas? only i've got a shed load of stories that will only ever be film scripts unless i can find a writing partner of sorts.
> 
> you can not have any of the rights to any of the stories, as i own them... licence to write books from the scripts, sure, why not.




forgive me if I have totally misunderstood this (as I am prone to misunderstandings!). But are you looking for someone to help you adapt your scripts into book form just for the fun of it?


----------



## Chuffmonkey (Jan 22, 2012)

Potty said:


> forgive me if I have totally misunderstood this (as I am prone to misunderstandings!). But are you looking for someone to help you adapt your scripts into book form just for the fun of it?



no.

what i am seeking is someone who wants to write books but has no inspiration... the reverse of how things currently are.

instead of reading my book and turning it into a film script, have one of my film scripts and turn it into a book.

as for motivation... i could call writing a lot of things, but never fun.

writing is like a sickness, a disease or addiction that cant be controlled or tamed, which is all the more worse for screen writers, as there is no industry in the UK for script writers, ask marks and gran. it is an insanity. one day, some scientists will isolate the gene responsible for making a person write, and create a medication, and i'll take that pill and be cured... but until that day arives, i will continue to see things, and then question them, and expand on it all, until its fully understood and sense can be made of it.


----------



## felix (Jan 22, 2012)

Forgive the quick post, as I'm on the brink of sleep, and so I'll just offer a quick two cents:

You'll be incredibly hard pressed to find an author with no imagination. An author is a director, set designer, costume designer, producer, special effects artist and scriptwriter and cameraman all rolled into one...

If you're writing a script about a room and seeing only a room, then perhaps you should go back to the scripts. If the room is just a vague nothingness then I'd say that it wouldn't do well as a literary adaptation. If it's tangible and real to you, then try and transcribe your descriptions in order to flesh out the scripts. 

Sorry for the quick pace, good luck.


----------



## Chuffmonkey (Jan 22, 2012)

felix said:


> Forgive the quick post, as I'm on the brink of sleep, and so I'll just offer a quick two cents:
> 
> You'll be incredibly hard pressed to find an author with no imagination. An author is a director, set designer, costume designer, producer, special effects artist and scriptwriter and cameraman all rolled into one...
> 
> ...



probably my own fault but there you go !

look, what i meant was, as an example, a film called amsterdam, has locations like a sex shop window for the prostitute... its a sex shop window.

by the same token, a dutch cafe is a dutch cafe, its a place where people go to get stoned.

most of my stuff is dialogue based and driven... too much info about a location causes problems when filming.

as for finding an author with no imagination... i think thats puting words into a mouth that never actually spoke them... i said writers who are stuck for ideas.

a writer with no imagination is like a footballer with no feet.

writers can be good at what they do, rowling is good at wizardry books, but could she do a love story about a coach load of footy fans going to an away game that has plenty of potential for violence? probably not, unless of course a screenplay already exists that could inspire her.... that sort of thing.


----------



## Jon M (Jan 22, 2012)

No. I'd rather write my own stories and not be in the shadow of someone else.


----------



## patskywriter (Jan 22, 2012)

I've read a bit about asbergers, but can't see how it relates to the preference for writing screenplays to books.

Naturally, I've seen films that were based on books, but I've also seen books "inspired" by TV series and movies (especially in the youth market).


----------



## Chuffmonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

johnM said:


> No. I'd rather write my own stories and not be in the shadow of someone else.



good for you


----------



## BabaYaga (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi, there is another member here called Cartoon Shade who shoots short, independent movies based on the scripts of his team/ others. The shoots are ultra low-budget and usually feature a very small cast. But he's still making the movies. 

Writing a movie and writing a book are two wholly different disciplines, not just styles. A classic movie script takes places over three acts, the characters are immediately defined (usually very 2 dimensionally) to make way for the plot. The characters arch along with the storyline and resolution is reached in 120 minutes or less. 

A book does not have these constraints. The hero from chapter 2 could become a villain in chapter 12. This change alone, regardless of plot, sub-plot or other characters could take the full 10 chapters. There could be three, four, five or more acts. That is why the movie is never as good as the book, because they are very different animals.

I would say that a really good film has more in common with a slide show (like The Jetty) than it does with the linguistic world of a book. 

Any, my advice would be to keep your scripts as scripts and instead of looking for someone to write a book to help you realise your ideas, go make your movies. They don't need to star Tom Cruise or cost a million dollars to be good. It's your art, those are your stories, so own them.


----------



## Chuffmonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

Alright, let's try it this way then.

Free speech etc... however, i would rather you stay silent if this is not for you / not your cup of tea, as i didn't ask for / request people that were not interested in creating books from existing screenplays... i want the reverse, i want someone or someone(s) that DO want to have a go.

And vanity aside... this is not about being in anybody else's shadow, its called collaboration.

Birds of a feather, hi-de-hi, it ain't half hot mum, relative strangers, dad's army, the simpsons, south park, family guy, friends, two and a half men, american dad, little briatain and many, many, many, many other sitcoms are / were very, very, very, very successful, as they all have / had input from more than one writer.

I know of two writers who did it all on their own, and both ended up in the nut house... spike milligan and paul metron.

And Pat Sky Writer... its aspergers... with a P, not a B... its an affliction, not foodstock, and as such, its not like a headcold or flue whereby all symptoms are the same... its autism, but unlike rainman, i dont start shouting and hitting my head if a fire alarm goes off, i cant tell you how many matches are on the floor if you drop a box of them once opened, i dont know how to play any instruments, and i couldn't acurately draw a basic stick man having looked at it only once.

It should be enough to take me at my word that i do not have it in me to write books... this is a writers forum, not a spychyatrists couch after all.


----------



## Chuffmonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

BabaYaga said:


> Hi, there is another member here called Cartoon Shade who shoots short, independent movies based on the scripts of his team/ others. The shoots are ultra low-budget and usually feature a very small cast. But he's still making the movies.
> 
> Writing a movie and writing a book are two wholly different disciplines, not just styles. A classic movie script takes places over three acts, the characters are immediately defined (usually very 2 dimensionally) to make way for the plot. The characters arch along with the storyline and resolution is reached in 120 minutes or less.
> 
> ...



film making i already do... thanks for the pep talk though, but this isnt about realising my ideas... ideas are not in short supply, i think they would make for interesting books is all, but its not something that i personally could do.

but thanks for highlighting the difference between book and film script, as you've put it way better than i ever could.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 23, 2012)

So, if I understand this correctly, you are looking for a writer who, at this point in their writing, for whatever reason, would be willing to take your ideas and "flush" them out into a book form. You mentioned that you have no trouble writing dialog, but that when you see or hear a setting place name, such as "an alley", or "a coffee shop", you have no internal visual "picture" regarding these place names. So you want a writer who can describe "setting" in detail, as well as incorporate your other ideas into book form. 
I think someone else asked "Why?"  I ask, what's the motivation for the writer? Is it just that you provide them with some ideas or are you proposing that there is an actual co-writing going on? 
Would you sit together, virtually or otherwise , and go back and forth, or would the writer present a passage or chapter that the two of you would go over? Would you add dialog. To what end? You've stated that the writer would have no ownership rights over this work, as the ideas would be yours. What is the writer's motivation? Do you pay them, or give them a co-write on the cover? Sounds like a lot of time and effort. Why would they do this? What's the payoff? 
Obsessive writers that can't write because they have no ideas, aren't they pretty much no longer obsessive? Like drunks that don't drink. I'm asking because I'm curious, not because I'm having a bitch fit over here. I don't know much of anything about film making or script writing. I wondered what advantage (for you) there is, of having your ideas as a book instead of a screenplay. Why do you want to do this? Is it so eventually your ideas can be turned into screenplays or sold as basisses for screenplays? I think I understand you to say that otherwise, they would simply remain unwritten ideas. Is that right? Does that mean you can't turn them (your raw ideas) into screenplays yourself? Anyway, I hope I haven't insulted. I just wanted to understand your post(s).


----------



## patskywriter (Jan 23, 2012)

I can surmise by your interactions here that "collaborating" with you could be an unpleasant experience. You might be a wonderful person, but you come off as impatient, sarcastic, and petty. Those traits don't make for productive collaborations. Would I be correct in saying that all, if not most, of us already have projects that we're working on? Maybe you should try what BabaYoga suggested and make your own low-budget films. Or you can make a sampler reel—some filmmakers make 10- or 15-minute shorts in order to attract investors. I definitely wish you well.


----------



## Baron (Jan 23, 2012)

I think that, whether writing scripts or books, you need to learn to use upper case if you want someone to take you seriously.


----------



## Robdemanc (Jan 23, 2012)

I have got aspergers and I think I know what you mean about descriptions.  But the key is not to describe the room, it is to create it in words.  Just mention the unusual things about the room, readers don't always want a lot of description anyway.   I have got tonnes of imagination and ideas.  Maybe you are just more keyed up for scripts, so why not send them to a local tv studio?  Or the BBC?


----------



## Chuffmonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

Kevin said:


> So, if I understand this correctly, you are looking for a writer who, at this point in their writing, for whatever reason, would be willing to take your ideas and "flush" them out into a book form. You mentioned that you have no trouble writing dialog, but that when you see or hear a setting place name, such as "an alley", or "a coffee shop", you have no internal visual "picture" regarding these place names. So you want a writer who can describe "setting" in detail, as well as incorporate your other ideas into book form.
> I think someone else asked "Why?" I ask, what's the motivation for the writer? Is it just that you provide them with some ideas or are you proposing that there is an actual co-writing going on?
> Would you sit together, virtually or otherwise , and go back and forth, or would the writer present a passage or chapter that the two of you would go over? Would you add dialog. To what end? You've stated that the writer would have no ownership rights over this work, as the ideas would be yours. What is the writer's motivation? Do you pay them, or give them a co-write on the cover? Sounds like a lot of time and effort. Why would they do this? What's the payoff?
> Obsessive writers that can't write because they have no ideas, aren't they pretty much no longer obsessive? Like drunks that don't drink. I'm asking because I'm curious, not because I'm having a bitch fit over here. I don't know much of anything about film making or script writing. I wondered what advantage (for you) there is, of having your ideas as a book instead of a screenplay. Why do you want to do this? Is it so eventually your ideas can be turned into screenplays or sold as basisses for screenplays? I think I understand you to say that otherwise, they would simply remain unwritten ideas. Is that right? Does that mean you can't turn them (your raw ideas) into screenplays yourself? Anyway, I hope I haven't insulted. I just wanted to understand your post(s).



Kevin... i write screenplays, something i've been doing for over two decades now... i just cant write books... do not posess the descriptive powers.

collaborate, sure, i'd have a go, bus as for rights, i own the rights, as they are my existing feature screenplays... i thought i'd been fairly clear about that part... the ideas have already been written as film scripts... they've never made it to book form as i dont do books.


----------



## Chuffmonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

patskywriter said:


> I can surmise by your interactions here that "collaborating" with you could be an unpleasant experience. You might be a wonderful person, but you come off as impatient, sarcastic, and petty. Those traits don't make for productive collaborations. Would I be correct in saying that all, if not most, of us already have projects that we're working on? Maybe you should try what BabaYoga suggested and make your own low-budget films. Or you can make a sampler reel—some filmmakers make 10- or 15-minute shorts in order to attract investors. I definitely wish you well.



Pat... i dont think you surmise... i think you assume... and i probably do come off as impatient, sarcastic, petty and a lot more... BUT THEN IF YOU'D BEEN BOTHERED TO READ THE HEADING YOU WOULD KNOW THAT I HAVE AUTISM... A COMMUNICATION DISORDER CALLED ASPERGERS.

Yet clearly i'm the retard... go figure!

Pat... wind your neck in, and engage the brain before the mouth gets put in gear if you please... You say bad things about me after i start by stating that i have issues, but whats your hang up for patronising? talking to me like im a novice.

Go see a film called waiting for harvey, or read abook called king of cannes, as both are about me... ive been in this sector for decades mate


----------



## Chuffmonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

Baron said:


> I think that, whether writing scripts or books, you need to learn to use upper case if you want someone to take you seriously.



You mean scripts OR books don't you?

Spell check... Pot, Kettle, Black yeah!

Yet another education wasted


----------



## felix (Jan 23, 2012)

Chuff, having Aspergers, an incredibly mild form of autism, doesn't excuse you from the necessity to use basic good manners. You've succeeded in annoying every person who has attempted to help you thus far, and so I advise that you be more polite. 

I believe that we can sum up your subject by saying that if you lack the descriptive powers to write books, then I wouldn't seek to make the conversion, as novelists have incredibly active imaginations and strong opinions, and therefore would be unlikely to take on a project for which they wouldn't even gain the rights for. If you want to keep looking then by all means I wish you good luck, but I think that the consensus here is that it's a rather bad idea. 

( As a side note, I've collaborated in writing screenplays before, and every screenwriter that I've worked with have had the same measure of imagination and descriptive talent as any author. Perhaps you should work on developing the skill yourself before seeking collaboration. Good luck once again. )


----------



## Chuffmonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

felix said:


> Chuff, having Aspergers, an incredibly mild form of autism, doesn't excuse you from the necessity to use basic good manners. You've succeeded in annoying every person who has attempted to help you thus far, and so I advise that you be more polite.
> 
> I believe that we can sum up your subject by saying that if you lack the descriptive powers to write books, then I wouldn't seek to make the conversion, as novelists have incredibly active imaginations and strong opinions, and therefore would be unlikely to take on a project for which they wouldn't even gain the rights for. If you want to keep looking then by all means I wish you good luck, but I think that the consensus here is that it's a rather bad idea.
> 
> ( As a side note, I've collaborated in writing screenplays before, and every screenwriter that I've worked with have had the same measure of imagination and descriptive talent as any author. Perhaps you should work on developing the skill yourself before seeking collaboration. Good luck once again. )



so where did you study autism doctor?


----------



## shadowwalker (Jan 23, 2012)

The gist I'm getting is that you have screenplays (or ideas for screenplays) and you want someone to help turn them into books. However, as someone already asked, you aren't planning on giving them co-author status, with all the implied credit and money? Why would anyone agree to that? Or are you talking about a ghost writer, perhaps? Although they would still want some kind of recompense for their time and effort.

Perhaps I'm misunderstanding, but it does sound as if you would be getting all the benefits and your 'partner' zilch.


----------



## Chuffmonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

shadowwalker said:


> The gist I'm getting is that you have screenplays (or ideas for screenplays) and you want someone to help turn them into books. However, as someone already asked, you aren't planning on giving them co-author status, with all the implied credit and money? Why would anyone agree to that? Or are you talking about a ghost writer, perhaps? Although they would still want some kind of recompense for their time and effort.
> 
> Perhaps I'm misunderstanding, but it does sound as if you would be getting all the benefits and your 'partner' zilch.



OK....

take the book... own the book... keep the book... book rights, i dont care for book rights, im not interested in book rights, you can have the book rights if you turn my scripts into books ok, they are your rights if you write the book, and you can keep all of the money that comes with it, sincerely hope you can make it a best seller and retire.

YOU CAN NOT HAVE ANY OTHER RIGHTS, LIKE THE FILM RIGHTS, I OWN THEM AND I AM NOT SHARING THEM... MINE.

anybody else need any further clarification on that?!?!?!?1


----------



## Foxee (Jan 23, 2012)

Hm...this does not appear to be going well.


----------



## Baron (Jan 23, 2012)

Chuffmonkey said:


> You mean scripts OR books don't you?
> 
> Spell check... Pot, Kettle, Black yeah!
> 
> Yet another education wasted


Pardon?


----------



## shadowwalker (Jan 23, 2012)

Chuffmonkey said:


> OK....
> 
> take the book... own the book... keep the book... book rights, i dont care for book rights, im not interested in book rights, you can have the book rights if you turn my scripts into books ok, they are your rights if you write the book, and you can keep all of the money that comes with it, sincerely hope you can make it a best seller and retire.
> 
> ...



Well, thanks for answering a civil question in such a non-civil manner. I'm sure you'll get tons of takers based on that.


----------



## Chuffmonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

shadowwalker said:


> Well, thanks for answering a civil question in such a non-civil manner. I'm sure you'll get tons of takers based on that.



well thats what i set out to do so if the ends justify the means, who gives a hoot? horton perhaps!!!

i wouldnt mind, but i did cover all of this at the start.

damn, this site has way too much tollerance and understanding for my liking


----------



## felix (Jan 23, 2012)

Chuffmonkey said:


> this site has way too much tollerance and understanding for my liking




That has to be the best thing that I've heard somebody say in a while.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jan 23, 2012)

Chuffmonkey said:


> i wouldnt mind, but i did cover all of this at the start.



If it was _clearly _covered at the start, I wouldn't have asked for clarification.

At any rate, no longer worth being involved here.


----------



## patskywriter (Jan 23, 2012)

shadowwalker said:


> … At any rate, no longer worth being involved here.



Agreed. I really think that we should all refrain from replying further. I'm wondering if we're actually dealing more with the disability than the person. It's possible that the OP's fits of anger, typos, and lack of clarity could be attributable to his condition—in which case we should probably quietly and respectfully bow out and leave him alone. I'll see you guys later …


----------



## Capulet (Jan 23, 2012)

Chuffmonkey said:


> wow... finally some understanding!
> stephen walker wrote a book about me called king of cannes (guys, i'm not using upper casings ok, deal with it and move on, dont complain about it cos the more you complain about it, the more i'll do it, just to piss you off, as it doesnt bother me, and i detest being told what to do, more so if the thing in question is petty).



Well, I really tried to avoid commenting in this thread, but here I am!

1. _King of Cannes_ is not about you. _King of Cannes_ is about the bones of the movie business and trying to be successful at Cannes.

2. Your grammar, particularly your use of case and punctuation, is atrocious. Coming here looking for a writer to partner up with, writing like you do, is akin to dumpster diving your wardrobe then walking into Louis Vitton asking for someone to expand your fashion line.

3. Your attitude about your writing, particularly your response to writers commenting on how you're butchering their craft, would make me never want to work with you. My biggest fear, even if you never took a dime from the novel sales, is that someone would read my awesome book and then accidentally spend money on your movie.


----------



## egpenny (Jan 23, 2012)

I am an Aspy too.   She/he is not representative of a person with Aspergers Syndrome.  Most of us have learned to act "normal", whatever that is, to avoid the response she/he is getting.  There are other Aspies on the forum and I don't think we are that bad most of the time.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jan 24, 2012)

I’m an Aspie and I can understand monkeynuts or whatever their name is being rude to idiots, as I do that too. Someone here clearly missed the disclaimer right at the start, then went on to berate monkeynuts as if monkeynuts were normal. If it’d been me, I’d’ve been hard pressed not to be rude too. 

PS I didn’t think much of the thread title.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 24, 2012)

Chuffmonkey said:


> Kevin... i write screenplays, something i've been doing for over two decades now... i just cant write books... do not posess the descriptive powers.
> 
> collaborate, sure, i'd have a go, bus as for rights, i own the rights, as they are my existing feature screenplays... i thought i'd been fairly clear about that part... the ideas have already been written as film scripts... they've never made it to book form as i dont do books.


Already film scripts, ya did say that. sorry. What sort of stories do you "tell"?


----------



## The Backward OX (Jan 24, 2012)

Chuffmonkey said:


> as for finding an author with no imagination... i think thats puting words into a mouth that never actually spoke them... i said writers who are stuck for ideas.



Perhaps you might care to explain the difference between "no imagination" and "stuck for ideas." To me they are synonymous.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 24, 2012)

The Backward OX said:


> Perhaps you might care to explain the difference between "no imagination" and "stuck for ideas." To me they are synonymous.


one your born with, the other's(hopefully) temporary

ever consider a phonetic representation? perhaps "Bik-wudz".  Nah. It's not as pretty


----------



## Chuffmonkey (Jan 24, 2012)

The Backward OX said:


> Perhaps you might care to explain the difference between "no imagination" and "stuck for ideas." To me they are synonymous.



If you are stuck for ideas... you can not think of anything to write about, as you have no inspiration.

If you have no imagination... you can see the spark that causes the fire, but you can not turn it into a roaring flame.


----------



## Chuffmonkey (Jan 24, 2012)

patskywriter said:


> Agreed. I really think that we should all refrain from replying further. I'm wondering if we're actually dealing more with the disability than the person. It's possible that the OP's fits of anger, typos, and lack of clarity could be attributable to his condition—in which case we should probably quietly and respectfully bow out and leave him alone. I'll see you guys later …



way too late for that pat... the damage has already been done, and serious offence has already been taken.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jan 24, 2012)

Kevin said:


> ever consider a phonetic representation? perhaps "Bik-wudz".



Have you been living amongst New Zealanders? That's the way they speak.


----------



## Chuffmonkey (Jan 24, 2012)

Capulet said:


> Well, I really tried to avoid commenting in this thread, but here I am!
> 
> 1. _King of Cannes_ is not about you. _King of Cannes_ is about the bones of the movie business and trying to be successful at Cannes.
> 
> ...



OK...

1: If you remove me from walkers book... walker has no book, in exactly the same way that if you remove my input in waiting for harvey, you have no film or documentary, something that walker and others have admitted to... in fact, walker even says so in the book, which is why he spent 3 days on the road with me while on route to cannes. the fact that he spent the first 104 pages blowing his own trumpet is neither here nor there... remove me, and it all falls apart, so i stand by what i said.

2: i have absolutely no idea as to what you are talking about, so i cant comment on it.

3: As many a big fish in hollywood will tell you, a great actor can not make a bad story good... urgo, if you did happen to write an "awesome" book, it would have to be based on one of my "awesome" screenplays... so thank you very much for the compliment.


----------



## Chuffmonkey (Jan 24, 2012)

egpenny said:


> I am an Aspy too. She/he is not representative of a person with Aspergers Syndrome. Most of us have learned to act "normal", whatever that is, to avoid the response she/he is getting. There are other Aspies on the forum and I don't think we are that bad most of the time.



egpen... how can you come out with rubbish like that? aspergers is not like a broken leg or cut finger, it can not be defined or pigeon holed with black or white, yes and no answers as the condition affects many people in many ways.

stop trying to fit into their world, and try being yourself.


----------



## Chuffmonkey (Jan 24, 2012)

The Backward OX said:


> I’m an Aspie and I can understand monkeynuts or whatever their name is being rude to idiots, as I do that too. Someone here clearly missed the disclaimer right at the start, then went on to berate monkeynuts as if monkeynuts were normal. If it’d been me, I’d’ve been hard pressed not to be rude too.
> 
> PS I didn’t think much of the thread title.



ox... i'm not looking for your approval in relation to the title of my thread... its my thread, so ill call it what i want...

in saying that, thank you. your post means a lot to me.

finding someone who actually understands what it is like to be me... priceless, cos you cant describe whats its like to actually be understood.

as for your location... try without a boat. paddle is their way, sometimes its good to be different.


----------



## Chuffmonkey (Jan 24, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Already film scripts, ya did say that. sorry. What sort of stories do you "tell"?



yes i did... and this is what frustrates me about this whole entire thread... see, if people had been bothered to read and understand what i had clearly stated from the very begining... as OX pointed out, this thread would be completely different!

what sort of stories do i tell... i tell big stories.

actually, thats not true, with me, its not so much what i write, its more how i write.

i'm working on two scripts at the moment, the main one is mickey and fritz, and its about the game of football in no mans land between scottish and german troops, christmas day 1914.

now i am aware that a earopean collab of this topic was done only a few years ago in 2005, but... i dont do it their way, cos their way is wrong... i mean i watched it on youtube a few weeks ago, took eight minutes to get past the opening credits... EIGHT MINUTES :-O

the spark for me, was watching a video by paul mccartney (wings??)... called pipes of peace. i was drunk, i like the tune, watched the video four or five times on the bounce, and then i noticed something, the spark that lead to a roaring flame... i noticed that some of the germans were wearing spiked helmets, so i thought, wouldnt it be funny, if during the game, fritz went to header the ball wearing a spiked helmet!

after that, i thought about phil daniels in quadrophenia, when the post office ran over his scooter, and he's crying, and there's snot bubbles coming out of his nose and dribble from the sides of his mouth cos he's really upset.

thats how i ended up with the two principal characters of mickey and fritz... after that, it was trips to wiki and youtube to get reference material.

its a comedy, but a tragi-comedy, as fritz gets shot in the neck while mickeys talking to him, then the captain orders his own men to surround and protect the germans and start shooting back at their own snipers!

people and their mannerisms... people fascinate me, they really do. the human ability to do the unthinkable is amazing at times.

its like, you could pass a starving beggar on the street and do nothing, as you look the other way, yet you see someone crying as they step over the barrakade on a bridge, and you cant get to them quick enough, so that you can talk them out of jumping.

weird.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 25, 2012)

The Backward OX said:


> Have you been living amongst New Zealanders? That's the way they speak.



Sorry. (different islands, are they? ah... the "kiwis")  Sounds a bit like aussie, only more tightly wound. We, over here, tend to say everthing while swallowing great amounts of air (all passages wide open)Some might say, without flavor.


----------



## Chuffmonkey (Jan 25, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Sorry. (different islands, are they? ah... the "kiwis") Sounds a bit like aussie, only more tightly wound. We, over here, tend to say everthing while swallowing great amounts of air (all passages wide open)Some might say, without flavor.



Backwards "Bik-Wudz"... from pronouncing that, i wouldn't say Kiwi... its more along the lines of the Kahns from "Sar Tafrikah" (South Africa) 

Getting back to the Kiwi's though, Kiwi's and Ozzie's are more like American's and Canadian's... Australian's will say fish and chips, whereas a Kiwi will say fush and chups... kinda like American's saying out and about, while Canadian's say oot and aboot.

It's kinda subtle, and if you're not aware it'll probably go right over your head without recognition.


----------



## Capulet (Jan 25, 2012)

Getting back to your original question:

If you make scripts, which become movies, and they make a profit, you should have no problem finding companies that will pay you for the rights to make the companion book. Focus on your core business, drive its success, and you'll be able to push your ideas into all these other forms of media a lot easier.


----------



## Chuffmonkey (Jan 26, 2012)

Capulet said:


> Getting back to your original question:
> 
> If you make scripts, which become movies, and they make a profit, you should have no problem finding companies that will pay you for the rights to make the companion book. Focus on your core business, drive its success, and you'll be able to push your ideas into all these other forms of media a lot easier.



Sure... if all of that happens then i will... thanks for the advice.

In the meantime, there are forums like this one that i can use to find book writers.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 26, 2012)

Chuffmonkey said:


> Backwards "Bik-Wudz"... from pronouncing that, i wouldn't say Kiwi... its more along the lines of the Kahns from "Sar Tafrikah" (South Africa)
> 
> Getting back to the Kiwi's though, Kiwi's and Ozzie's are more like American's and Canadian's... Australian's will say fish and chips, whereas a Kiwi will say fush and chups... kinda like American's saying out and about, while Canadian's say oot and aboot.
> 
> It's kinda subtle, and if you're not aware it'll probably go right over your head without recognition.



Hey, thanks for sharing. Sounds pretty funny, the soccer ball on the spike bit. Wars always got a lot of "good stuff", material, whadever... So, they're playin' this game up in the no-man's land , right? That's the only place they can play, 'cause they need an area without trenches. They have to take down the barbed wire and level it off (fill in the bomb craters and such) It's wintery, but not snow. Mud. There's mud and horseshit, 'cause they still used horses a lot, both sides. There's a bunch of stiff officers, or maybe this one general, watching. The ball comes flying towards him and he gets taken out by the players going after it. Mud and horseshit all over his spotless uniform. He's sputtering of course, wants to have people shot, but there's nothing he can do about it. He's what they term over here, in the military, real "chickensh*t", which also means they all hate 'em.....One of the players is goin' for the goal, just him and the goalee...he trips, "what the hell, mate.." it's an arm pokin' out of the mud. It's determined, by the uniform..." penalty against the jerries, too many men on the field...""..but he's a dead guy!?.." There's unexploded artillery rounds...every so often they have to stop to remove some dangerous or horrible "object" that emerges from the mud...


Some people get their panties in a bunch over nothin'. Just ignore those kids, they're always messin' with the noobs(and each other).


----------



## Chuffmonkey (Jan 26, 2012)

Not really gunna focus on the horse part of it as speilberger currently has a hard on for horses of war right now. As for the general, well, like all other leaders (except gengis kahn), they lead from tents, somewhere in battle command, which is at least five or ten miles from the front line, and as such, far removed from the cannon fodder that is the ordinary soldier.

but yeah, there is of course the outraged general who is totally irate at the fact that his troops are cavorting with the enemy when they should be fighting and killing said enemy... and please stop calling it soccer... the game is called football, which is older than north america under the rule of white men... not looking for a war with you Kevin, but it is what it is, and the governing body is called fifa... federation of international football associations... if the sport were called soccer, the governing body would be called fisa... which sounds like it should be watching over banking systems!

i wanna set it as a 2 hour journey that plays out in real time... making references to the germans singing the night before (christmas eve) and so on.

Although i do like the ability to explain where things come from, as today, christmas wouldnt be christmas without a christmas tree in the house... but go back 100 years, and christmas trees were unheard of in this country. the germans did it, but the english didnt.


----------



## Capulet (Jan 26, 2012)

Chuffmonkey said:


> Not really gunna focus on the horse part of it as speilberger currently has a hard on for horses of war right now. As for the general, well, like all other leaders (except gengis kahn), they lead from tents, somewhere in battle command, which is at least five or ten miles from the front line, and as such, far removed from the cannon fodder that is the ordinary soldier.
> 
> but yeah, there is of course the outraged general who is totally irate at the fact that his troops are cavorting with the enemy when they should be fighting and killing said enemy...


Idea sounds promising. You know how they do the mic'd player thing these days in sports? Maybe you could do something similar here, so everything you're getting is purely from the level of the pitch. Camera shots tight to the players so you feel you're on the field, and the story is told through the interactions and game-events like the ball on the helmet, etc.




Chuffmonkey said:


> and please stop calling it soccer... the game is called football, which is older than north america under the rule of white men... not looking for a war with you Kevin, but it is what it is, and the governing body is called fifa... federation of international football associations... if the sport were called soccer, the governing body would be called fisa... which sounds like it should be watching over banking systems!



"Chuff, we're not using football ok, deal with it and move on, dont complain about it cos the more you complain about it, the more we'll do it, just to piss you off, as it doesnt bother me, and i detest being told what to do, more so if the thing in question is petty)"

Why would you watch soccer anyway, when the most exciting football game of the year is coming up: the Super Bowl!


----------



## Chuffmonkey (Jan 26, 2012)

Capulet said:


> "Chuff, we're not using football ok, deal with it and move on, dont complain about it cos the more you complain about it, the more we'll do it, just to piss you off, as it doesnt bother me, and i detest being told what to do, more so if the thing in question is petty)"
> 
> Why would you watch soccer anyway, when the most exciting football game of the year is coming up: the Super Bowl!



Wow... there's a first time for everything, and i beleive that this is a first for being quoted in verse!

But the above is a classic example of why lots of people hate americans, cos you just storm in, change things to your liking and refuse to budge... this is not your planet, it belongs to all of us, so you have to tollerate and share... something that americans in general dont do a great deal of... i used to live in the quad cities in Illinois... used to make me laugh the amount of times i'd hear someone say, gees, we dont do it like that in america... which is fine if you're in america... but as australia alone has a landmass area bigger than north america... kinda puts y'all in yout place on a global scale.

a bit like jamacain rsatsafarians and gay people... its not the act of homosexuality that make west indians angry, its the comandeering of the word gay.

in patwa, reggea is two words... re, means really, gay measn happy, so the true meaning of reggea is really happy... until the homosexuals took it over, and turned reggea into really homosexual music!

if your mentality is one of we're here, we're taking over, deal with it... chances are, it will piss people off.

and how can you say american football is the best game... its one hour of rugby, broken down into six hours of time wasting, as you put on crash helmets, shoulder pads and probably make up lol... american football is a womans version of rugby, where a one hour game is played in one hour, you get a break at half time, and the same team that attacks, also defends.

american football is not football, its an american version, so call it yankball... most of the game play is with the ball under your arm anyway... very little kicking with your interpretation of our game... which is older than your country it has to be said.


----------



## Capulet (Jan 26, 2012)

Chuffmonkey said:


> Wow... there's a first time for everything, and i beleive that this is a first for being quoted in verse!
> 
> But the above is a classic example of why lots of people hate americans, cos you just storm in, change things to your liking and refuse to budge... this is not your planet, it belongs to all of us, so you have to tollerate and share... something that americans in general dont do a great deal of... i used to live in the quad cities in Illinois... used to make me laugh the amount of times i'd hear someone say, gees, we dont do it like that in america... which is fine if you're in america... but as australia alone has a landmass area bigger than north america... kinda puts y'all in yout place on a global scale.


Well, this is going a bit off track... but I'm Canadian, not American. Also, both Canada and the USA are larger than Australia _individually_, let alone combined as North America. (Dare we throw in Mexico as well?)

Also, I find it ironic that a defense of soccer, _the British sport_, would centre around the idea of not going out into the world, forcing their cultures on others, and refusing to budge.   Every country in your above quote are a direct result of British colonial activity. 



Chuffmonkey said:


> and how can you say american football is the best game... its one hour of rugby, broken down into six hours of time wasting, as you put on crash helmets, shoulder pads and probably make up lol... american football is a womans version of rugby, where a one hour game is played in one hour, you get a break at half time, and the same team that attacks, also defends.
> 
> american football is not football, its an american version, so call it yankball... most of the game play is with the ball under your arm anyway... very little kicking with your interpretation of our game... which is older than your country it has to be said.


I actually prefer rugby as well, both from a watching and playing perspective. I was injured far more often in football with all those pads and a nice helmet/weapon on my head than I ever was in rugby. Also, rugby is more of a team dynamic, where it usually takes the efforts of every player on the field every sequence, and not just a series of love-ins between a QB and his favourite receiver. Plus, _real football players don't need any more than three downs. 
_
But, that being said, I'd rather watch high school football than professional soccer. Blech!

Maybe that could be a scene in your movie. You could have an american run out suggesting they switch to football, and then he steps on a landmine and blows up.


----------



## Terry D (Jan 26, 2012)

I do believe Cap, you got the reaction you were looking for :icon_compress:.  Just a bit of on-line searching will show that the word 'soccer' actually started being used in England nearly two centuries ago, so don't blame us.


----------



## Capulet (Jan 26, 2012)

Terry D said:


> I do believe Cap, you got the reaction you were looking for :icon_compress:.


Why Terry, are you implying that my motives are impure in any way?


----------



## Terry D (Jan 26, 2012)

New avatar?


----------



## Chuffmonkey (Jan 26, 2012)

Guys... when the governing body changes its name to FISA... i will start calling it soccer... but as it stands, they are called FIFA, so football it is.

P.s, i know where Calgary is... and australia has a bigger land mass than the USA, as all 50 states would fit inside australia with room to spare.

Australia is vast... totally barron in the middle and around some of the egdes... but its huge in size... go get a pair of scissors and cut up a map

As for colonial... we weren't the first, and we won't be the last, but, just like the romans (Ceasar), the mongolians (Gengius Kahn), and the greeks (Stavros and Alexander the great kebab makers!), for a brief moment in history, we (the royal we, queen victoria the second), ran the planet   ker-ching !

And the USA was lucky about a dozen years ago cos if they hadn't sorted out that mess with Bush and Gore, we would have taken it back under default in the management clause.


----------



## RomanticRose (Jan 26, 2012)

Chuffmonkey said:


> P.s, i know where Calgary is... and australia has a bigger land mass than the USA, as all 50 states would fit inside australia with room to spare.
> 
> Australia is vast... totally barron in the middle and around some of the egdes... but its huge in size... go get a pair of scissors and cut up a map



But you said that Australia had a larger landmass than North America, which encompasses more that just the United States of America.

_*but as australia alone has a landmass area bigger than north america... kinda puts y'all in yout place on a global scale.*_


----------



## Kevin (Jan 26, 2012)

Soccer/ football? No war here. It's just the culture I grew up in. The name gets confusing, you know, because American football is all over our media. As far as American footballers being sissies, well their cardio isn't that great, but, some of these really huge and tremendously strong guys can run a hundred meter dash in a ridiculious time, coordinated, too. Even with all the armor, their bodies and brains are often destroyed by the time they retire. The prevalence of brain damage and shortened life span, well, it's a big dark secret that's just coming out. For whatever reason, 'football'(european) never took off here, though they've tried like hell to get us yanks to like it. I played, as a kid. I don't watch it, but then I don't watch any team sports, unless I got money on it. 

I bet Speilberg doesn't show the horsesh*t. Well, maybe he does. You saw _Empire of the Sun _didn't you? They (horses) were just a fact of that war. Part of the scenery, like mustard gas and stupid frontal assaults on fortified positions. Anyway, it's your movie.

Also, never talk religion, guns , or politics with Americans.


----------



## Kyle R (Jan 26, 2012)

Fiizzz*pop*


----------



## shadowwalker (Jan 26, 2012)

Google _"North America" "square miles"_ and the very first hit shows North America with 9,365,000 Sq. Miles (24,256,000 Sq. Km) (third largest) and Australia (including Oceana) with 2,968,000 Sq. Miles (7,687,000 Sq. Km) - smallest. Search "United States" "square miles" and we find the US at 3,531,905.43 sq miles. 

So can we now lay that to rest? Please?


----------



## Terry D (Jan 26, 2012)

Chuffmonkey said:


> Guys... when the governing body changes its name to FISA... i will start calling it soccer... but as it stands, they are called FIFA, so football it is.



I don't give a rat's asterisk what you call the game; call it silly boys in shorts for all I care, just don't tell me what I should call it.  So soccer it is.


----------



## Foxee (Jan 26, 2012)

FISBISA

It is a tad long.


----------



## Bilston Blue (Jan 27, 2012)

The thread is for ideas relating to scripts being written into books, and the idea of a film about the football game in WWI might have popped up. Arguing over who's got the biggest country, or what to call the game that ruins my life twice a week? Let's leave those things for outside, please.


----------



## Japanny (Mar 6, 2012)

I have Aspergers...but differently.  It just turns me into a huge nerd and INCREASES my skill in writing books.  Sorry if I was absolutely no help, but it's not every day you meet someone else with Aspergers.


----------



## Chuffmonkey (Mar 6, 2012)

Japanny said:


> I have Aspergers...but differently. It just turns me into a huge nerd and INCREASES my skill in writing books. Sorry if I was absolutely no help, but it's not every day you meet someone else with Aspergers.



well, we are out there!

there aint many of us, but we're out there.


----------



## stellar (Mar 15, 2012)

The whole reverse adaptation to books is a strange territory. I know it is done pretty regularly with popular video games. Often the story lines essentially parallel the main story line of the game itself. And I am not just talking about fan fiction, which kind of parallels this sort of thing too.
In the best examples the company that originally published the game takes wing with the work of literature. I don't know who reads them, probably mostly really hard core fans of the series.

Personally I haven't a craving for reverse adaptations, and I am not sure if there would be a huge reader base unless the film or game gets a fan/cult status base. while I absolutely eat up great stories, I much prefer the original format that the story was in. It's like trying to imagine the view outside a window though a second window slightly further away.


----------

